
Revolutionizing marketing with interactive email - thefalcon
https://www.campaignmonitor.com/blog/customers/2015/10/how-bigdog-is-revolutionizing-marketing-with-interactive-email/
======
thefalcon
I received an "interactive" e-mail from Taco Bell today and of course had to
know what black magic was happening on my iPhone. I guess this has been
brewing for a while but it's the first I've seen of it. I love the fact that
it took some junior developers to question the assumptions that everyone knows
about e-mail development and discover these solutions.

